
There's a reason Google founders never called their users dumb f*cks - meeper16
I have my theories, aside from the fact that Google is far more valuable and working on some truly innovative &amp; valuable things, but does anyone care to expound?<p>When looking at Google&#x27;s projects and comparing them to other companies, it seems to be all in the DNA of the founders.
======
dakini99
FB founder called his users dumb f*cks since they were willingly giving up
their personal info to the site because "They trust me — dumb fucks".
[http://gawker.com/5636765/facebook-ceo-admits-to-calling-
use...](http://gawker.com/5636765/facebook-ceo-admits-to-calling-users-dumb-
fucks)
[https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mark_Zuckerberg](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mark_Zuckerberg)

Google founders probably haven't had such a moment..

